# cutlery and more silicone baking mat sale



## franzb69 (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/bakeware/silicone-baking-mat-p124992?src=facebook









> 	US Half Sheet Size (16.5 x 11-5/8-inches); Fits 18 x 13-inch pans
> 	Made with food-grade silicone over reinforced mesh
> 	Withstands temperatures -40° to 480°
> 	Can use safely from the freezer to the oven, including microwaves
> ...



just wanted to share

2-piece $50.00	$12.91 
You Save: $37 (74%)

4-piece $100.00	$24.91
You Save: $75 (75%)

6-piece $150.00	$34.91 
You Save: $115 (77%)

pretty good deal i'd say =D

just wanted to share


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 14, 2013)

wow, they are really selling them for what they are worth.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Good deal, but I am not ordering from them on principal. On the mainland, you get free shipping over $50, in Hawaii you are getting screwed again by having to pay more on shippng the more you spend on stuff. I am sure that is unconstitutional on some level...

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 15, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Good deal, but I am not ordering from them on principal. On the mainland, you get free shipping over $50, in Hawaii you are getting screwed again by having to pay more on shippng the more you spend on stuff. I am sure that is unconstitutional on some level...
> 
> Stefan



They may have changed that. I bought a Miyabi utility Knife from them in Jan or Feb for $99 and got free shipping.

Mikey


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Mike, next time I double check and complain later  

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 15, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks Mike, next time I double check and complain later
> 
> Stefan



Now where would the fun be in that?


----------



## tripleq (Jul 15, 2013)

Before I bought a sink bridge I used to put one of these on the countertop to have a non-slip surface to work on while sharpening. They work great. Easy clean up too.


----------



## compaddict (Jul 15, 2013)

Large ones on sale too!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up...just placed an order!...ryan


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ordered! thanks


----------



## chinacats (Jul 20, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Ordered! thanks



lus1:


----------

